# Priced out upgrading my 01 nav to the 02 nav



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Got in touch with my parts department, and while the parts are relatively easy to get, the prices are pretty outrageous.

The 009 On Board Monitor $1495.00
The 010 Knobs $4.50 each
The 011 Housing w/cassette drive $570.00
The 181 Screw $0.15 each
And the 950 body nut $0.20 each

I already have the navigation drive, antenna and Mark III computer, otherwise the prices would have gone even higher. :yikes:

Not surprisingly the biggest expense is the monitor.  I would have figured it costing about $1000, but it looks like it's A LOT more.

I may still do it, but the monitor cost is really a lot more than I wanted to spend (I was hoping to spend $1500 total). Unless someone else has a much better price...


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

alee said:


> *
> I may still do it, but the monitor cost is really a lot more than I wanted to spend (I was hoping to spend $1500 total). Unless someone else has a much better price... *


Suggestion: Buy a 2002 or more Prozac.


----------



## Josh (PA) (Jan 21, 2002)

There's another 2 grand toward the 2003 M3 fund.


----------



## Josh (PA) (Jan 21, 2002)

alee said:


> *Got in touch with my parts department, and while the parts are relatively easy to get, the prices are pretty outrageous.
> I may still do it, but the monitor cost is really a lot more than I wanted to spend (I was hoping to spend $1500 total). Unless someone else has a much better price... *


Question, what increased functionality do you get with the '02 unit. A larger screen right? and it folds down to put the tape in as opposed to the tape player next to the screen? are there any other tangible benefits for your 2k?

I am actually asking not just being a smart ass.


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

I'm passing around the collection plate for Alee's nav-upgrade fund....

{puts in five bucks and passes it to JPinTO}


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Priced out upgrading my 01 nav to the 02 nav*



Josh (PA) said:


> *
> 
> Question, what increased functionality do you get with the '02 unit. A larger screen right? and it folds down to put the tape in as opposed to the tape player next to the screen? are there any other tangible benefits for your 2k? *


Nope, that's it. But just *look* at it!


----------



## sp330i (Dec 26, 2001)

Dude - come on.

Pull all of your mods out of your car, sell it, and buy 2002 Ci or buy an M3 instead.

No wait... I have a better idea... save your money for a house so that you can have a place to wash/garage your car.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Sell your monitor unit to people on .org looking for Nav units?


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

If you do this, I will come to the conclusion that you seem to enjoy throwing money away 

Send some my way :thumb:


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Priced out upgrading my 01 nav to the 02 nav*



Plaz 330i said:


> *Nope, that's it. But just *look* at it!  *


Damn it Plaz... don't aggravate my OCD!


----------



## LIL RAJA (Feb 27, 2002)

*i have a 2002. the novelty wears out very soon. (more)*

Yes, it's great to have the bigger navigation screen and all, but if you think about it, the opportuity cost is not worth is. After spending almost 2k plus your time, you are only gonna put the resale value of your car down. Next person is going to say that it's not original equipment. Also, i have it now only use it from time to time. I would rather spend that money on other mods or if it bothers you this much trade it in for a 02 330ci, that way you will get a car with no mileage, car that will have longer warranty, you could get a new color, or different option. My 2cents.
Also, other option would be aftermarket navigation with DVD player for less than 2k.

peace
LIL Raja


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Priced out upgrading my 01 nav to the 02 nav*



Josh (PA) said:


> *are there any other tangible benefits for your 2k? *


Yep... 1 word for you... "EGO". 

I'm feeling painfully inadequate.


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: i have a 2002. the novelty wears out very soon. (more)*



LIL RAJA said:


> *Yes, it's great to have the bigger navigation screen and all, but if you think about it, the opportuity cost is not worth is. After spending almost 2k plus your time, you are only gonna put the resale value of your car down. Next person is going to say that it's not original equipment. *


Good points, but I'm never selling my car. All my cars go until they can't go anymore.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Priced out upgrading my 01 nav to the 02 nav*



alee said:


> *
> Damn it Plaz... don't aggravate my OCD!  *


LOL!

In musicians' circles, we call it "GAS" -- Gear Acquisition Syndrome.

There is no cure, short of bankruptcy. 

I wouldn't advise you to drop $2k on it just for some screen real estate, though... I don't think it was really worth the $1.8k to begin with, but I'm glad I spent it anyway. 

I would certainly not replace a perfectly-functioning unit, and end up having spent $3.8k total on Nav. Not wise.


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

Plaz---- What the heck are you doing here... get out there and finish off that break-in period!    

hts- I'm not contributing anything to alee's nav upgrade...at least he has NAV. I don't have ANY nav system other than the $10 I spent on a map book last week. I have a cheesy TAPE Cassette that BMW was so generous to include. My ML320 came with a 5" TFT monitor as it's radio control--- standard!... WITHOUT ordering the nav.

Nav is just another toy that will break as soon as the car is out of warranty that you will end up cursing at some point. Besides, what's up with a CD based nav system... I would want DVD nav & DVD video play back for the kind of money they want for it.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

JPinTO said:


> *Plaz---- What the heck are you doing here... get out there and finish off that break-in period!    *


Sigh... I would love to... unfortunately, I'm at "work." 

I'm up to about 650 miles, though... I'm still curious what the board record is for fastest breakin period completion!


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

Work!?!? BAH! That's what lunch breaks are for!
I was done in 10 days. Don't know what the record is. 

I just kept driving until it was broken-in... it helped that the wife was away for the weekend. And that's in TORONTO-- where there aren't any nice places to drive... unlike you west coasters! 

It was so annoying driving at the speed limit so I had to get it over with ASAP. ( I know you can drive faster, but the car didn't want to go very fast!) I assume that I broken it in very well because I haven't used a drop of oil in 57,000 miles.

Car looks beautiful by the way.... even though it's a 2002!  Just kidding... the US & Euro sport packages look great! Enjoy!

- JP


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

Plaz---How many pictures do you have in your round-robin signature! Man were you ever bored waiting for it to arrive! 

Enjoy the experience of having your first brand new BMW to the max... I think that getting your 2nd (third...) BMW will never be as thrilling as getting your first one.

- JP


----------



## Spiderm0n (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Priced out upgrading my 01 nav to the 02 nav*



alee said:


> *
> I'm feeling painfully inadequate.  *


Don't blame that on your car! It's time for a more understanding GF....


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

JPinTO said:


> *Car looks beautiful by the way.... even though it's a 2002!  Just kidding... the US & Euro sport packages look great! Enjoy!*


Heh heh... glad you like my Grand Am.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

JPinTO said:


> *Plaz---How many pictures do you have in your round-robin signature! Man were you ever bored waiting for it to arrive!
> 
> Enjoy the experience of having your first brand new BMW to the max... I think that getting your 2nd (third...) BMW will never be as thrilling as getting your first one.
> 
> - JP *


I have five... just revised them late last night with pics from last Sunday's drive. :thumb: (see http://bimmerfest.com/members/Plaz/gallery1.html )

I'm absolutely thrilled... I still find it hard to concentrate on anything else, much to my work colleagues' and wife's dismay. :dunno:


----------



## DougDogs (Dec 26, 2001)

*Hey Alee....*

How many rims will you have to sell to upgrade your Nav :dunno: :thumb:

Maybe you can make a deal with your parts guy


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Hey Alee....*



DougDogs said:


> *How many rims will you have to sell to upgrade your Nav :dunno: :thumb:
> 
> Maybe you can make a deal with your parts guy *


Sell all 11 wheels, get a free nav upgrade... I can ride on my rotors, right?


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Priced out upgrading my 01 nav to the 02 nav*



alee said:


> *I'm feeling painfully inadequate.  *


Sorry to hear your g/f was disappointed *AGAIN *

j/k Buddy


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Hey Alee....*



alee said:


> *
> Sell all 11 wheels, get a free nav upgrade... I can ride on my rotors, right?  *


Sell 1 set to me...at a deep "buddy" discount...and you will be 1/3 of the way to the nav system upgrade price :thumb:


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Priced out upgrading my 01 nav to the 02 nav*



PM 325xiT said:


> *
> Sorry to hear your g/f was disappointed AGAIN
> 
> j/k Buddy *


Time for him to break out the Porter Cable for Ann again


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Priced out upgrading my 01 nav to the 02 nav*



Mike 325xi said:


> *Time for him to break out the Porter Cable for Ann again  *


No no no... we don't buff those parts off. :tsk: :tsk:


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Priced out upgrading my 01 nav to the 02 nav*



alee said:


> *
> No no no... we don't buff those parts off. :tsk: :tsk: *


Clay bar?? :yikes:


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Priced out upgrading my 01 nav to the 02 nav*



Mike 325xi said:


> *
> Clay bar?? :yikes: *


I'll be glad to share some speed shine with her so the clay doesn't grab


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Priced out upgrading my 01 nav to the 02 nav*



Mike 325xi said:


> *
> Clay bar?? :yikes: *


For her, I only use genuine carnuba ... not even Zaino is good enough for that body.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Priced out upgrading my 01 nav to the 02 nav*



alee said:


> *
> For her, I only use genuine carnuba ... not even Zaino is good enough for that body.  *


After that nice statement, I recind my last post about speed shine You Al have a level of respect for her that precludes me from making any kind of suggestive post:thumb:

Did I mention that I've had 3 Manhattans and 3 beers tonight:dunno:


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Priced out upgrading my 01 nav to the 02 nav*



alee said:


> *
> For her, I only use genuine carnuba ... not even Zaino is good enough for that body.  *


She's looking over your shoulder isn't she 

Smoooooth Al :thumb:


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Priced out upgrading my 01 nav to the 02 nav*



Mike 325xi said:


> *
> She's looking over your shoulder isn't she
> 
> Smoooooth Al :thumb: *


Damn why didn't I think of that before I tried to play nice


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Priced out upgrading my 01 nav to the 02 nav*



PM 325xiT said:


> *Did I mention that I've had 3 Manhattans and 3 beers tonight:dunno: *


Celebrating your new found bandwidth?


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Priced out upgrading my 01 nav to the 02 nav*



Mike 325xi said:


> *
> She's looking over your shoulder isn't she
> 
> Smoooooth Al :thumb: *


Believe me, it takes a lot of smooth talking to snag a girl like her.


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Priced out upgrading my 01 nav to the 02 nav*



PM 325xiT said:


> *
> 
> Did I mention that I've had 3 Manhattans and 3 beers tonight:dunno: *


Menonite Manhattans and Amish Ales??


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Priced out upgrading my 01 nav to the 02 nav*



alee said:


> *
> Believe me, it takes a lot of smooth talking to snag a girl like her.  *


Yep I was right...she is looking over your shoulder 

Hi Ann!! :angel:


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Priced out upgrading my 01 nav to the 02 nav*



alee said:


> *
> Celebrating your new found bandwidth?  *


Yea I'm a high speed fool now:thumb:

That plus I've had a shitty week, and to top it off my sisiter found 2 new stone chips behind the rear driver side wheel


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Priced out upgrading my 01 nav to the 02 nav*



Mike 325xi said:


> *
> Menonite Manhattans and Amish Ales??  *


You got it and as already discussed, I'll have plenty of room in the "golf wagon" for us to par take in quite a few.:thumb:

sorry... *Hi Ann*  we love Al and he is always speaking highly of you:lmao:


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Priced out upgrading my 01 nav to the 02*



PM 325xiT said:


> *That plus I've had a shitty week, and to top it off my sisiter found 2 new stone chips behind the rear driver side wheel *


Don't worry... those stone chips will have friends soon. 

I had a banner week myself... all commuted out. :tsk: Trains, traffic, and about 4 hrs of sleep a night. :thumb:


----------

